# Colnago C50 vs Pinarello Paris Carbon



## BigAlsurf (Jun 12, 2006)

I am in the market for a new frame I am turning 40 and its a mid-life thing.
I currently ride a Serotta Ti about 8yrs old, and I want to upgrade to a full carbon.
I am 5'10 155lb. I do not race anymore but do a lot of competetive group rides.
I want a frame that is stiff and light but not at the expense of comfort. I still do long solo and group rides, with lots of climbing
Sizing is not an issue since they both make a frame in my size 56mm T-T. The only difference I noticed is in the setback.
Is there really any difference in these frames with regards to ride and quality?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i can put it this way, i have no pressing need or desire to consider any other now that i have a c40hp, i would venture to guess, though, some with the other would want a colnago...but nothing wrong with having both, i reckon. 




BigAlsurf said:


> I am in the market for a new frame I am turning 40 and its a mid-life thing.
> I currently ride a Serotta Ti about 8yrs old, and I want to upgrade to a full carbon.
> I am 5'10 155lb. I do not race anymore but do a lot of competetive group rides.
> I want a frame that is stiff and light but not at the expense of comfort. I still do long solo and group rides, with lots of climbing
> ...


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

BigAlsurf said:


> I am in the market for a new frame I am turning 40 and its a mid-life thing.
> I currently ride a Serotta Ti about 8yrs old, and I want to upgrade to a full carbon.
> I am 5'10 155lb. I do not race anymore but do a lot of competetive group rides.
> I want a frame that is stiff and light but not at the expense of comfort. I still do long solo and group rides, with lots of climbing
> ...


Take this with a grain of salt since I've owned neither bike, but the general feeling is the Colnago is more nuetral handling whereas the Pinarello is a little quicker, more nervous. When CyclingWeekly (a British publication) did their 2005 Best Road Bike competition among 10 top bikes, the C-50 was regarded as the best descender which gives credence to its reputation of excellent handling.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

MWT said:


> Take this with a grain of salt since I've owned neither bike, but the general feeling is the Colnago is more nuetral handling whereas the Pinarello is a little quicker, more nervous. When CyclingWeekly (a British publication) did their 2005 Best Road Bike competition among 10 top bikes, the C-50 was regarded as the best descender which gives credence to its reputation of excellent handling.


The "more neutral" or "classic European gemoetry" hand waving about Colnagos is mostly because the headtube angle is less steep(72 deg I believe). I haven't ridden either so this just an armchair comment based on many previous posts, from C40 mostly. 

I think either bike would be a great choice. At that price point, person preferences (appearance etc) will matter as much as anything. If it was me spending that much for a frame, I'd be looking at a Parlee Z1. YMMV.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

wasfast said:


> The "more neutral" or "classic European gemoetry" hand waving about Colnagos is mostly because the headtube angle is less steep(72 deg I believe). I haven't ridden either so this just an armchair comment based on many previous posts, from C40 mostly.
> 
> I think either bike would be a great choice. At that price point, person preferences (appearance etc) will matter as much as anything. If it was me spending that much for a frame, I'd be looking at a Parlee Z1. YMMV.


Colnagos do have more trail. 

Also, I agree with you about the Parlee - I own a custom Z1x.


----------



## BigAlsurf (Jun 12, 2006)

*Parlee?*

I just checked out Parlee's web page these bikes look nice, I can not find any reviews on them. Please give me some feed back from your personal experiences. My LBS is a Parleee dealer and I would love to give them the business. With Parlee in mind why not also look at Calfee carbon?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

BigAlsurf said:


> I just checked out Parlee's web page these bikes look nice, I can not find any reviews on them. Please give me some feed back from your personal experiences. My LBS is a Parleee dealer and I would love to give them the business. With Parlee in mind why not also look at Calfee carbon?


I have 2 friends that have Calfee Fly's and have been happy for the 2-3 years they've owned them. Calfee's are certainly another choice and he's been making them since the 80's. 

I personally don't like the webbed lugs that are used. Yes, it's a small thing but the differences in the high quality carbon frames are all small in the big picture. As I mentioned in the original post, it's highly swayed by personal preference.

There are others as well like Crumpton and European mfg's like Storck. Plenty of choices to choose from. I also like the Scott CR-1. YMMV as always


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

I own both a Parlee Z1 and a Colnago C-40 HP among others, the Colnago is an older version but in my opinion the bicycle that I use to judge other bikes by. Both are fabulous, my Colnago feels heavier and a bit more solid than the Parlee and rides smoother, this (riding smoother) is probably due to the wheelset as the Colnago has a set of handuilt Ambrosios and the Parlee a set of stiff boutique wheels.
Personally, I don't think there is a better bike made than the Colnago C-40/C-50. I love the geometry and comfort and perceived get-up-and-go factor when I climb. And I like the heritage and pedigree although Pinarello is steeped in the tradition, too.
I've never ridden a Paris but before I bought one I sure would want to ride one and go over it with a fine tooth comb before I purchased it. Colnago has been making carbon bikes for a long time and I really think that you would have one of the best bikes in the world under you.

The Parlee is simply incredible but a different bike than the Colnago. First off it weighs about 15.5 lbs vs 18 for the C-40. (these are 57-58 cm bikes) It fits like a glove and is absolutely beautiful in a plain black carbon kind of way. The only decal is on the downtube but it gets more compliments and stares than any of my bikes. I actually ride away from people on it because I don't not have the time for a 45 minute chat when I'm trying to squeeze in some play time. It's that good. I can't describe the ride other than sublime, it's is the best and fastest bike I've ridden.

They are both great. I think you are on the right track and have good taste in bikes. I guess my personal opinion for a carbon bike would be:

1. Parlee
2. Colnago
3. Time
4. Look
5. Merckx
6. Pinarello

Good luck and hope this helps you.


----------



## foxjbf (May 20, 2006)

*Mid life*

I gotta say being 40...just turned...if nothing else gives me a deeper appreciation for both beauty and utility. I went through the same hunt for the "best" pony and found the Cristallo suited me well. She responsive to anything I ask her to do up the steeps and down the descents. All she asks of me is to not lose my shorts. If nothing else the Italians know how to go fast & they sure know how to create beautiful things. My .02

JB


----------

